
All aboard the Flat Earth cruise –just don’t tell them about nautical navigation - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/jan/09/flat-earth-cruise-nautical-navigation
======
onion2k
Does anyone _really_ believe the Earth is flat, or are these people just
enjoying a shared joke?

~~~
dagw
That is one of the great questions of our age.

